# P239 40 S&W (new Sig 357 barrel won't fit)



## Bunyan (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi All,

Newbie to the forum. I did a quick search and couldn't find the answer and was hoping one of you may have had this issue and will be able to help me out. 

I have a P239 SAS 40 S&W and want to convert it to 357 Sig (my agency won't let is carry 40 cal for off duty). 

I purchased a Sig factory 357 barrel and was hoping it would be a "plug and play" but the 357 barrel looks to be hitting on the feed ramp when I try to replace the slide. 
I tried my buddies 357 barrel and it fit perfectly. 

Do I need to take it to an armor to shave off a bit of the feed ramp or did I get a dud barrel? 

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## mowog (Aug 9, 2013)

Will your 357 barrel fit into the slide with it off the pistol? Compare the fit of the barrel to your 40. I found my replacement barrels were tight at the very rear above the chamber. A few swipes with a diamond file got them fitting perfectly. My slide would go back on to the point where the barrel started to engage the locking insert, then no further.

I wouldn't touch the feed ramp.

My clue was that the barrel of my MK25 was phosphate coated except at the very rear where some machining/finishing was done. I think this is the fine fitting area for P series barrels. This is that small flat surface above the chamber.

Good Luck, Bob


----------

